# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين سلطنة عمان >  قانون النظام الأساسي لسلطنة عمان

## أبو غالب

*مرسوم سلطاني رقم ( 101 / 96 )**باصدار النظام الأساسي للدولة*
نحن قابوس بن سعيد سلطان عمان 
تأكيـدا للمبادىء التي وجـهت سيـاسة الـدولة فى مختلـف المجالات خلال الحقبة الماضية . . 
وتصميما على مواصلـة الجهد مـن أجل بناء مستقبل أفضـل يتميز بمزيد من المنجزات التي تعود بالخير على الوطن والمواطنين .. . 
وتعزيـزا للمكانة الدولية التي تحظى بها عمان ودورهـا فى إرساء دعائم السلام والأمن والعدالة والتعاون بين مختلف الدول والشعوب . وبناء على ماتـقتـضيه المصلحة العامة . 
رسمنا بما هو آت 
مادة ( 1 ) : اصدار النظام الأساسي للدولة بالصيغة المرافقة. 
مادة ( 2 ) : ينشر هذا المرسـوم فى الجريـدة الرسـمية، ويعمل به اعتبارا من تاريخ صدوره . 

صدر في : 24 من جمادى الأخرة سنة 1417 هـ 
الموافـق : 6 من نوفمبـر سنة 1996 م 
*                                             قابوس بن سعيد**                                             سلطان عمان*






*النظام الأساسي للدولة**الباب الأول**الدولة ونظام الحكم*
مادة ( 1 ) : سلطنة عمان دولة عربية اسلامية مستـقلة ذات سيادة تامة عاصمتها مسقط . 
مادة ( 2 ) : ديـن الدولة الاسـلام والشريعـة الاسلاميـة هي اسـاس التـشريع . 
مادة ( 3 ) : لغة الدولة الرسمية هي اللغة العربية. 
مادة ( 4 ) : يحـدد القانـون عـلم الدولة وشعارها وأوسمتها ونشيدها الوطني . 
مادة ( 5 ) : نظـام الحـكم سـلطاني وراثي في الذكـور من ذريـة السيد تركـي بن سعيد بن        سلطـان ويشترط فيمن يختار لـولاية الحكم من بـينهم أن يكون مسلما رشيدا عـاقلا وابنا شرعيا لأبوين عمانيـين مسلمين. 
مادة ( 6 ) : يقـوم مجلـس العائلة الحاكمة، خلال ثلاثة أيام من شغور منصب السلطان ، بتحديد من تـنتـقل اليه ولاية الحكم . فإذا لم يتـفق مجلـس العائلـة الحاكمـة على اختيار سلطـان للبلاد قام مجلس الدفاع بتـثبـيت من أشار بـه السلطان في رسالته الى مجلس العائلة . 
مادة ( 7 ) : يؤدي السلطان قبل ممارسة صلاحياته ، في جلسة مشتركة لمجلسى عمان والدفاع ، اليمين الاَتية: 
( أقسم بـاللّه العظيـم أن أحـترم النظـام الأسـاسي للـدولـة والقوانين ، وأن أرعـى مصالح المواطنين وحـرياتهم رعـاية كاملة، وأن أحافظ على استقلال الوطن وسلامة أراضيه ). 
مادة ( 8 ) : تستمر الحكومة في تسيير أعمالها كالمعتاد حتى يتم اختيار السلطان ويقوم بممارسة صلاحياته . 
مادة ( 9 ) : يقـوم الحـكم في السـلطنة على أسـاس العدل والشـورى والمسـاواة . وللمواطنين - وفقا لهذا النظام الأساسي والشروط والأوضاع التي يبينها القانـون - حق المشاركة في الشؤون العامة. 


*الباب الثاني**المبادىء الموجهة لسياسة الدولة*مادة ( 10 ) : المبادىء السياسية : 
- المحافظة على الاستـقلال والسيادة، وصـون كيان الدولة وأمنها واستـقرارها، والدفاع عنها ضد كل عدوان . 
- توثـيق عرى التعاون وتأكيد أواصر الصـداقـة مع جميع الدول والشعـوب على أسـاس من الاحترام المتبـادل ، والمصلحة المشتركة، وعدم التـدخل في الشؤون الداخلية، ومراعاة المواثـيق والمعاهـدات الـدولية والاقـليمية وقواعـد القانون الدولي المعترف بها بصورة عامة وبما يؤدي الى اشاعـة السلام والأمن بين الدول والشعوب . 
- إرساء أسس صـالحة لترسيخ دعائم شـورى صحيحة نـابعة من تـراث الوطن وقيمه وشريعتـه الاسلاميـة، معتـزة بتاريخه ، آخذة بالمفيد من أساليب العصر وأدواته . 
- اقـامـة نظـام اداري سليم يكـفـل العـدل والطمـأنينـة والمسـاواة للمـواطنين ، ويضمن الاحـترام للنظـام العـام ورعاية المصالح العليا للوطن . 
مادة ( 11 ) : المبادىء الاقـتصادية : 
- الاقـتصاد الوطني أساسه العدالة ومبادىء الاقـتصاد الحـر، وقوامـه التعاون البناء المثمـر بين النشاط العـام والنشاط الخاص، وهدفـه تحقيق التـنميـة الاقـتصاديـة والاجتماعية بما يـؤدي الى زيـادة الانتـاج ورفع مستـوى المعيشـة للمواطنين وفقا للخطة العامة للدولة وفي حدود القانون. 
- حـرية النشـاط الاقـتصادي مكـفـولة في حـدود القانـون والصالح العام وبما يضمن السلامة للاقـتصاد الوطني. وتشجـع الدولة الادخار وتـشرف على تـنظيم الائـتمان . 
- الثروات الطبيعيـة جميعها ومواردهـا كافة ملك للـدولة، تـقوم على حفظها وحسن استغـلالها، بمراعاة مقـتضيات أمن الـدولة وصـالح الاقتصاد الـوطني . ولايجوز منح امتيـاز أو استـثمار مورد من مـوارد البلاد العـامـة الا بموجـب قـانـون ولفترة زمنيـة محددة، وبما يحفظ المصالح الوطنية. 
- لـلأموال العـامة حـرمتهما، وعلى الـدولة حمايتها وعلى المواطنين والمقيمين المحافظة عليها. 
- الملكية الخاصـة مصونة، فلا يمنـع أحد من التصرف في ملكـه الا في حدود القـانون ، ولاينـزع عن أحد ملكـه إلا بسبب المنفعة العـامـة في الأحـوال المبينة في القـانـون ، وبالكيفيـة المنصوص عليها فيـه ، وبشرط تعويضـه عنه تعويضا عادلا. والميراث حق تحكمه الشريعة
 الاسلامية. 

- المصـادرة العامـة للأمـوال محظورة، ولاتـكـون عقوبـة المصـادرة الخاصة إلا بحكم قضـائي في الأحوال المبينـة بالقانون. 
- الضرائب والتـكـاليف العـامـة أسـاسهـا العـدل وتـنميـة الاقـتصاد الوطني. 
- إنشاء الضرائب العـامة وتعديلهـا والغاؤهـا لايكون إلا بقانـون ولايعـفى أحد من أدائها كلهـا أو بعضها إلا في الأحوال المبـينة في القانون . ولايجوز استحـداث ضريبـة أو رسـم أو أي حق مهما كان نوعه بأثر رجعي. 
مادة ( 12 ) : المبادىء الاجتماعية: 
- العدل والمساواة وتـكافـؤ الفرص بين العمانيين دعامات للمجتمع تكـفلها الدولة. 
- التعـاضد والتراحم صلـة وثـقى بين المواطنين ، وتعزيـز الوحدة الـوطنيـة واجب . وتمنع الـدولة كـل مايـؤدى . للفرقة أو الفتـنة أو المساس بالوحدة الوطنية . 
- الأسرة أساس المجتمع ، وينظم القانون وسائل حمايتها، والحفاظ على كيانها الشرعي ، وتـقـوية أواصرها وقيمها، ورعاية أفرادها وتوفير الظروف المناسبة لتـنمية ملكاتهم وقدراتهم . 
- تكـفل الدولة للمواطن وأسرته المعونة في حـالة الطوارىء والمرض والعجـز والشيخـوخـة، وفقـا لنظـام الضمان الاجتماعي ، وتعمل على تضامن المجتمع في تحمل الأعباء الناجمة عن الكوارث والمحن العامة. 
- تعنى الدولة بالصحة العامـة وبوسائل الوقاية والعلاج من الأمراض والأوبئة، وتسعى لتوفير الرعاية الصحية لكل مـواطن ، وتشجـع على انشـاء المستـشفيـات والمستوصفـات ودور العـلاج الخاصـة بـإشراف من الدولة ووفقـا للقواعد التي يحددها القـانون . كما تعمل على المحافظة على البيئة وحمايتها ومنع التـلوث عنها. 
- تسن الدولة القوانين التي تحمي العامل وصاحب العمل وتـنظم العلاقـة بينهما. ولكل مواطن الحق في ممـارسة العمل الذي يختاره لنفسه في حدود القـانون . ولايجـوز فـرض أي عمل اجبـاري على أحد إلا بمقتضـى قانـون ولأداء خدمة عامة وبمقابل أجر عادل . 
- الوظائف العـامـة خدمـة وطنيـة تـنـاط بالقـائمين بها، ويستهدف موظفـو الـدولة في أداء وظـائفهم المصلحـة العامـة وخدمـة المجتمع . والمواطنون متساوون في تولي الوظائف العامة وفقا للشروط التي يقررها القانون . 



مادة ( 13 ) : المبادىء الثـقافية: 
             - التعليم ركن أساسي لتـقدم المجتمع تـرعاه الدولة وتسعى لنشره وتعميمه . 
             - يهدف التعليم الى رفع المستوى الثـقافي العام وتطويره وتـنميـة التـفكير العلمي ، واذكـاء روح البحث ، وتـلبيـة متطلبات الخطط الاقـتصادية والاجتماعيـة، وايجـاد جيل قـوي في بنيته وأخـلاقـه ، يعتـز بأمتـه ووطنـه وتراثـه ، ويحافظ على منجزاته . 
             - توفـر الدولـة التعليم العام وتعمـل على مكافحـة الأمية وتشجع على انشاء المدارس والمعـاهد الخـاصـة بإشراف من الدولة ووفقا لأحكام القانون . 
             - تـرعى الـدولـة التراث الوطنـي وتحافظ عليـه ، وتشجـع العلوم والفنـون والاَداب والبحوث العلمية وتسـاعد على نشرها . 
مادة ( 14 ) : المبادىء الأمنية: 
             - السلام هدف الدولة، وسلامة الوطن أمـانة في عنق كل مواطن . ويتـولى مجلس الـدفـاع النظر في الموضوعـات المتعلقـة بالمحافظة على سلامة السلطنة والدفاع عنها. 
             - الدولة وحدها هـي التي تـنشىء القوات المسلحـة وهيئات الأمن العام وأيـة قوات أخرى. وهي جميعها ملك لـلأمة ومهمتها حماية الدولة وضمان سـلامة أراضيها وكـفالة الأمن والطمـأنينـة للمـواطنين. ولا يجوز لأيـة هيئـة أو جماعـة انشاء تشكيـلات عسكـريـة أو شبه عسكـريـة. وينظم القـانون الخـدمـة العسكريـة، والتعبئة العـامة أو الجزئيـة، وحقوق وواجبـات وقـواعد انضباط القـوات المسلحـة وهيئات الأمن العـام وأية قـوات أخرى تـقـرر الدولة انشاءها. 
*الباب الثالث**الحقوق والواجبات العامة*مادة ( 15 ) : الجنسـية ينظمها القانـون ، ولايجوز اسقاطها أو سحبها إلا في حدود القانون . 
مادة ( 16 ) : لايجوز ابعاد المواطنين أو نفيهم أو منعهم من العودة الى السلطنة. 
مادة ( 17 ) : المواطنون جميعهم سواسية أمام القانون ، وهم متساوون في الحقـوق والواجبـات العـامـة، ولاتميـيز بينهم في ذلك بسبب الجنس أو الأصـل أو اللون أو اللغـة أو الـدين أو المذهب أو الموطن أو المركز الاجتماعي . 



مادة ( 18 ) : الحرية الشخصية مكـفولة وفقا للقانون. ولايجوز القبض على إنسـان أو تـفتيشـه أو حجـزه أو حبسـه أو تحديـد إقامته أو تـقييد حريته في الاقامة أو التـنقل إلا وفق أحكام القانون.
مادة ( 19 ) : لايجوز الحجز أو الحبس في غير الأماكن المخصصة لذلك في قـوانين السجـون المشمـولـة بـالرعـايـة الصحيـة والاجتماعية. 
مادة ( 20 ) : لايعـرض أي انسـان للتعـذيب المـادي أو المعنـوي أو للاغـراء، أو للمعاملـة الحاطة بالكـرامة. ويحدد القـانون عقاب من يفعل ذلك. كما يبطل كل قول أو اعتراف يثبت صدوره تحت وطأة التعذيب أو بـالاغراء أو لتـلك المعاملة أو التهديد بأي منهما. 
مادة ( 21 ) : لاجريمـة ولاعقوبـة إلا بناء على قانون ، ولاعقاب إلا على الأفعـال الـلاحقة للعمل بالقـانـون الـذي ينص عليهـا. والعقوبة شخصية. 
مادة ( 22 ) : المتهـم برىء حتى تـثـبت إدانته في محاكمة قانونية تؤمن له فيهـا الضمانات الضرورية لممارسـة حق الدفـاع وفقا للقانون ويحظر ايذاء المتهم جسمانيا أو معنويا. 
مادة ( 23 ) : للمتهـم الحـق في أن يوكل من يمـلك القدرة للدفاع عنه أثناء المحـاكمة. ويبـين القـانون الأحوال التـي يتعين فيها حضـور محام عن المتهم ويكـفل لغير القـادريـن مـاليـا وسائل الالتجاء الى القضاء والدفاع عن حقوقهم . 
مادة ( 24 ) : يبلغ كل من يقبض عليه أو يعتـقل بأسباب القبض عليه أو اعتـقاله فورا، ويكون له حق الاتصال بمن يرى ابلاغه بما وقع أو الاستعانة به على الوجه الذي ينظمه القانون ، ويجب اعلانه على وجـه السرعة بـالتهم الموجهة إليه. وله ولمن ينوب عنه التظلم أمام القضاء من الاجراء الذي قيد حـريته الشخصـية، وينظـم القانـون حق التظلم بما يكفل الفصل فيـه خلال مدة محددة، وإلا وجـب الافراج حتما. 
مادة ( 25 ) : التـقاضي حق مصون ومكـفول للناس كافة. ويبـين القانون الاجراءات والأوضـاع اللازمة لممارسـة هذا الحق وتـكـفل الدولـة، قـدر المستطـاع ، تـقـريب جهات القضـاء من المتـقاضين وسرعة الفصل في القضايا. 
مادة ( 26 ) : لايجـوز اجـراء أية تجربة طبية أو علمية على أي انسان بدون رضائه الحر. 
مادة ( 27 ) : للمساكن حرمة، فلا يجوز دخولها بغير اذن أهلها، إلا في الأحوال التي يعينهـا القانون وبالكيفيـة المنصوص عليها فيه. 



مادة ( 28 ) : حريـة القيـام بالشعائر الدينية طـبقا للعـادات المرعيـة مصونة على ألا يخل ذ لك بالنظام العام ، أو ينافي الاَداب. 
مادة ( 29 ) : حرية الرأي والتعبير عنه بالقول والكتابة وسائر وسائل التعبير مكـفوله في حدود القانون.
مادة ( 30 ) : حريـة المراسلات البريدية والبرقية والمخاطبات الهاتـفية وغيرها من وسـائل الاتصال مصونة، وسريتهـا مكفولة، فـلا يجوز مراقبتها أو تـفتيشهـا أو إفشـاء سريتهـا أو تأخيرها أو مصادرتها إلا في الحالات التى يبينها القانون وبالاجراءات المنصوص عليها فيه . 
مادة ( 31 ) : حرية الصحـافة والطباعـة والنشر مكـفولة وفقا للشروط والأوضاع التي يبينها القانون. ويحظر مايؤدى الى الفتـنة أو يمس بـأمن الـدولـة أو يسـىء الى كـرامـة الانسـان و حقوقه . 
مادة ( 32 ) : للمواطنين حق الاجتماع ضمن حدود القانون . 
مادة ( 33 ) : حريـة تـكويـن الجمعيـات على أسس وطـنية ولأهداف مشروعة وبـوسائل سلمية وبما لايتعـارض مع نصوص وأهـداف هـذا النظـام الأساسي مكـفـولـة وفقـا للشروط والأوضاع التي يبينها القانون. ويحظر إنشـاء جمعيات يكون نشاطهـا معاديا لنظام المجتمع أو سريـا أو ذا طابع عسكـري ، ولايجوز اجبـار أحـد على الانضمام الى أيـة جمعية. 
مادة ( 34 ) : للمواطنين الحق في مخاطبة السلطات العامة فيما ينوبهم من أمـور شخصية أو فيما لـه صلة بـالشؤون العـامة بالكيفية والشروط التي يعينها القانون. 
مادة ( 35 ) : يتمتـع كل أجنبـي موجـود في السلطنـة بصفة قانونية بحماية شخصـه وأملاكه طبقا للقـانون. وعليه مـراعاة قيم المجتمع واحترام تـقاليده ومشاعره . 
مادة ( 36 ) : تسـليم اللاجئيـن السياسيين محظور، وتحدد القوانين والاتـفاقيات الدولية أحكام تسليم المجرمين. 
مادة ( 37 ) : الدفـاع عن الوطن واجب مقـدس ، والاسـتجابة لخدمة القوات المسلحة شرف للمواطنين ينظمه القانون. 
مادة ( 38 ) : الحفـاظ على الوحـدة الوطنية وصـيانة أسرار الدولـة واجب على كل مواطن. 
مادة ( 39 ) : أداء الضرائب والتـكاليف العامة واجب وفقا للقانون. 



مادة ( 40 ) : احـترام النظـام الأسـاسي للدولـة والقوانين والأوامر الصادرة من السلطات العامـة تـنفيذا لها ومراعاة النظام العـام واحـترام الاَداب العـامـة واجب على جميع سكـان السلطنة. 
*الباب الرابع**رئيـس الدولـة*مادة ( 41 ) : السـلطان رئيس الدولـة والقائد الأعلى للقوات المسلحة، ذاتـه مصونـة لاتمس ، واحترامـه واجب ، وأمره مطـاع. وهـو رمـز الوحـدة الـوطنيـة والسـاهر على رعـايتهـا وحمايتها . 
مادة ( 42 ) : يقوم السلطان بالمهام التالية : 
              - المحافظة على استـقلال البـلاد ووحدة أراضيها، وحماية أمنها الـداخلي والخارجـي ، ورعايـة حقـوق المواطنين وحريـاتهم وكفالة سيـادة القانـون ، وتوجيه السيـاسة العامة للدولة. 
              - اتخاذالاجراءات السريعة لمواجهة أي خطر يهدد سلامة السلطنة أو وحدة   أراضيها أو أمن شعبها ومصالحه ، أو يعوق مؤسسات الدولة عن اداء مهامها. 
              - تمثيل الدولـة في الداخل وتجاه الـدول الأخرى في جميع العلاقات الدولية. 
              - رئاسة مجلس الوزراء أو تعيـين من يتولى رئاسته . 
               - رئاسة المجالس المتخصصة أو تعيـين من يتولى رئاستها. 
              - تعيـين نـواب رئيس مجلـس الـوزراء والـوزراء ومن في حكمهم واعفائهم من مناصبهم . 
              - تعيين وكلاء الوزارات والأمنـاء العامين ومن في حكمهم واعفائهم من مناصبهم . 
              - تعيين كبار القضاة واعفائهم من مناصبهم . 
              - اعلان حـالة الطوارىء والتعبئـة العامـة والحرب وعقد الصلح ويبين القانون أحكام ذلك . 
             - اصدار القوانين والتصديق عليها. 
             - تـوقيع المعاهـدات والاتـفـاقيات الـدوليـة وفقا لأحكـام القـانـون أو التـفويـض في  توقيعها واصـدار مـراسيم التصديق عليها. 

              - تعيـين الممثـلين السياسيين لدى الدول الأخرى والمنظمات الدولية واعفائهم من مناصبهم ، وفقا للحدود والأوضاع التي يقـررهـا القـانـون وقبـول اعتماد ممثـلي الـدول والمنظمات الدولية لديه . 
             - العفو عن أية عقوبة أو تخفيفها. 
- منح أوسمة الشرف والرتب العسكرية . 
مادة ( 43 ) : يعاون السلطان في رسم السياسة العامة للدولة وتـنفيذها مجلس للوزراء ومجالس متخصصة. 
*مجلـس الـوزراء*مادة ( 44 ) : مجلـس الـوزراء هو الهيئـة المنوط بها تـنفيذ السياسات العامة للدولة ويتولى  بوجه خاص مايلي : 
             - رفع التـوصيـات الى السلطـان في الأمـور الاقتصـاديـة والسياسيـة والاجتماعية والتـنفيذيـة والادارية التي تهم الحكـومـة بما في ذلـك اقتراح مشروعـات القـوانين والمراسيم . 
             - رعايـة مصـالح المواطنين وضمان تـوفير الخدمـات الضرورية لهم ورفع مستواهم الاقتصادي والاجتماعي والصحـي والثـقافي. 
             - تحديـد الأهداف والسيـاسات العـامة للتـنميـة الاقتصاديـة والاجتماعيـة والاداريـة واقتراح الـوسـائل والاجـراءات اللازمة لتـنفيذهـا والتي تـكـفل حسن استخدام الموارد المالية والاقتصادية والبشرية. 
             - منـاقشة خطـط التـنمية التي تعـدهـا الجـهات المختصـة ورفعها الى السلطان للاعتماد، ومتابعة تـنفيذها. 
             - مناقشة اقتراحات الوزارات في مجـال تـنفيذ اختصاصاتها واتخاذ التوصيات والقرارات المناسبة في شأنها. 
             - الاشراف على سير الجـهاز الاداري للدولـة ومتابعة أدائه لواجباته والتـنسيق فيما بين وحداته. 
             - الاشراف العـام على تـنفيذ القـوانين والمراسيم واللـوائح والقرارات والمعـاهدات والاتـفاقيات واحكـام المحاكم بما يضمن الالتـزام بها. 
             - اية اختصاصات أخرى يخولـه إياها السلطان أو تخول له بمقتضى أحكام القانون . 



مادة ( 45 ) : يتولى رئيس مجلس الوزراء رئاسة جلسات المجلس وله اسنـاد إدارة الجلسـات  التي لا يحضرهـا الى أحـد نـواب رئيس الوزراء. وفي حالة غيـاب رئيس الوزراء ونوابـه يفوض السلطان من يراه مناسبا لإدارة الجلسات . 
مادة ( 46 ) : تكون اجتماعات مجلس الوزراء صحيحة بحضور أغلبية أعضائه ومداولاته سرية، وتصدر قراراته بموافقة أغلبية الحاضرين . 
مادة ( 47 ) : يضـع مجلس الـوزراء لائحتـه الداخليـة متضمنة نظام سير العمل به . وتـكون للمجلس أمانه عـامة تـزود بالعدد اللازم من الموظفين لمعاونته على أداء أعماله . 
*رئيس مجلس الوزراء ونوابه والوزراء*مادة ( 48 ) : اذا عـين السلطان رئيسـا لمجلـس الـوزراء حـددت اختصاصاته وصلاحياته  بمقتضى مرسوم تعيـينه . 
مادة ( 49 ) : يشترط فيمن يعين رئيسا لمجلس الوزراء أو نائبا له أو وزيرا مايلي : 
أ - أن يكون عماني الجنسية بصفة أصلية وفقا للقانون . 
ب - ألا تـقل سنه عن ثلاثين سنة ميلادية . 
مادة ( 50 ) : قبـل أن يتـولى رئيـس مجلـس الوزراء ونوابه والوزراء صلاحياتهم يؤدون أمام السلطان اليمين التالية: 
( أقسم باللّه العظيم أن أكون مخلصا لسلطاني وبلادي ، وأن أحـترم النظام الأساسي للدولة وقوانينها النافذة، وأن أحـافظ محافظـة تامة على كيانها وسـلامة أراضيها، وأن أرعى مصالحـهـا ومصالح مواطنيهـا رعاية كـاملة ، وأن أودي واجباتـي بالصدق والأمانة ) . 
مادة ( 51 ) : يتولى نواب رئيس الوزراء والوزراء الاشراف على شؤون وحداتهم ويقومون بتـنفيذ السياسة العامة للحكومة فيها، كما يرسمون اتجاهات الوحدة ويتابعون تـنفيذها. 
مادة ( 52 ) : أعضـاء مجلـس الـوزراء مسؤولون سـياسيا مسؤولية تضامنية أمام السلطان عن تـنفيذ السياسة العامة للدولة. وكل منهم مسـؤول مسؤولية فـردية أمام السلطـان عن طريقة أداء واجبـاته وممارسة صلاحيـاته في وزارته أو وحد ته. 




مادة ( 53 ) : لا يجوز لأعضاء مجلس الوزراء أن يجمعوا بين مناصبهم الـوزارية ورئاسـه أو عضويـة مجلس ادارة أية شركـة مسـاهمة عامـة. كما لا يجوز للـوحدات الحكـوميـة التي يتولـونها أو يشرفون عليهـا أن تـتعامل مع أيـة شركة أو مؤسسة تكـون لهم مصلحة فيها سواء بطـريقة مباشرة أو غير مبـاشرة. وعليهم في كل الأحـوال أن يستهـدفـوا بسلوكهم مصالح الوطن واعـلاء كلمة الصالح العام وألا يستغلوا مراكـزهم الرسمية بأيه صـورة كانت لفائدتهم أو لفائدة من تصلهم به علاقة خاصة. 
مادة ( 54 ) : تحـدد مخصصـات نـواب رئيس الوزراء والوزراء أثـناء تـوليهم منـاصبهم وبعد تـقـاعدهم بمقتضى أوامـر من السلطان.
مادة ( 55 ) : تسرى أحـكام المـواد ( 49 ) ، ( 50 ) ، ( 51 ) ، ( 52 ) ، ( 53 ) ، ( 54 ) ، على كل من هم في مرتبة وزير. 
*المجالس المتخصصة*مادة ( 56 ) : تـنشـأ المجالس المتخصصـة وتحـدد صلاحياتهـا ويعين أعضاؤها بمقتضى مراسيم سلطانية . 
*الشـؤون الماليـة*مادة ( 57 ) : يبين القانون الأحكام الخاصة بالمسائل التالية والجـهات المسؤولة عنها: 
             - تحصيل الضرائب والرسوم وغيرها مـن الأموال العامة واجراءات صرفها. 
             - حفظ أمـلاك الـدولـة وادارتها وشروط التصرف فيهـا، والحدود التي يجوز فيهـا التـنـازل عن شـىء من هـذه الأملا ك. 
             - الميـزانيـة العـامـة للـدولـة والحسـاب الختـامـي. 
             - الميزانيات العامة المستـقلة والملحقة وحساباتها الختامية. 
             - الرقابة المالية للدولة. 
             - القـروض التـي تـقـدمهـا أو تحصل عليهـا الـدولـة. 
             - النقـد والمصـارف ، والمقـايـيس والمكـايـيل والموازيـن . 
             - شؤون المرتبـات والمعاشـات والتعويضـات والاعانـات والمكافآت التي تـقرر على خزانة الدولة. 

*الباب الخامس**مجلـس عمـان*مادة ( 58 ) : يتكون مجلس عمان من : 
1 - مجلس الشورى . 
2 - مجلس الدولـة. 
ويـبين القـانون اختصـاصـات كل منهما ومدتـه وأدوار انعقاده ونظـام عمله . كما يحـدد عدد أعضائه والشروط الواجب تـوافرهـا فيهم ، وطريقة اختيـارهم أو تعيينهم ، وموجبات اعفائهم ، وغير ذلك من الأحكام التـنظيمية. 
*الباب السادس**القضــاء*مادة ( 59 ) : سيادة القانون أسـاس الحكم في الدولة. وشرف القضاء ونزاهة القضاة وعدلهم ضمان للحقوق والحريات. 
مادة ( 60 ) : السلطة القضائية مستـقـلة، وتـتولاها المحاكم على اختلاف أنواعها ودرجاتها، وتصدر أحكامها وفق القانون. 
مادة ( 61 ) : لا سلطان على القضاة في قضائهم لغير القانون. وهم غير قـابلين للعـزل إلا في الحالات التي يحددهـا القـانـون . ولا يجوز لأيـة جهـة التدخـل في القضايـا أو في شـؤون العـدالة. ويعتبر مثـل هـذا التدخـل جريمـة يعاقب عليهـا القانون. ويحدد القـانون الشروط الواجب توافـرها فيمن يتولى القضـاء، وشروط واجراءات تعيـين القضـاة ونقلهم وترقيتهم والضمانات المقررة لهم وأحـوال عدم قابليتهم للعزل وغير ذلك من الأحكام الخاصة بهم . 
مادة ( 62 ) : يرتب القانـون المحاكـم على اختلاف أنواعها ودرجاتها، ويبين وظـائفهـا واختصـاصـاتها، ويقتصر اختصـاص المحاكـم العسكريـة على الجرائم العسكريـة التي تـقع من أفراد القـوات المسلحة وقوات الأمـن ولا يمتد الى غيرهم إلا في حـالـة الحكم العـرفي وذلك في الحدود التي يقررهـا القانون. 
مادة ( 63 ) : جلسات المحاكم علنية إلا اذا قررت المحكمة جعلها سرية مراعاة للنظام العـام أو الآداب. وفي جميع الأحوال يكون النطق بالحكم في جلسة علنية. 




مادة ( 64 ) : يتـولى الادعـاء العـام الدعـوى العمومية باسم المجتمع ، ويشرف على شـؤون الضبط القضـائـي ، ويسهـر على تطبيق القـوانين الجزائيـة ومـلاحقـة المذنبين وتـنفيـذ الأحكـام. ويـرتـب القـانـون الادعـاء العـام وينظـم اختصـاصاتـه ويعين الشروط والضمانات الخـاصـة بمن يولون وظائفه . ويجوز أن يعهد، بقـانـون ، لجـهـات الأمن العـام بتـولى الدعوى العمومية في الجنح على سبيل الاستـثـنـاء، ووفقا للأوضاع التي يـبينها القانون. 
مادة ( 65 ) : ينظم القانون مهنة المحاماة. 
مادة ( 66 ) : يكـون للقضاء مجلس أعلى يشرف على حسن سير العمل في المحاكم وفي الأجهزة المعاونة ويبين القانون صلاحياته في الشؤون الوظيفية للقضاة والادعاء العام. 
مادة ( 67 ) : ينظـم القانـون الفصـل في الخصومات الادارية بواسطة دائرة أو محكمة خـاصة يبين القـانون نظـامها وكيفيـة ممارستها للقضاء الاداري. 
مادة ( 68 ) : ينظـم القانون طريقة البت في الخـلاف على الاختصاص بين جـهات القضاء وفي تـنازع الأحكام. 
مادة ( 69 ) : يحدد القانون اختصاصات الجهة التي تـتولى إبداء الرأي القانـونى للوزارات والجهات الحكـومية الأخـرى، وتـقوم بصيـاغـة مشروعـات القـوانين واللـوائح والقـرارات ومراجـعتها، كما يبين كيفية تمثيل الـدولة وسائر الهيئات والمؤسسات العامة أمام جهات القضاء. 
مادة ( 70 ) : يعـين القانـون الجهـة القضائية التي تختص بالفصل في المنـازعات المتعلقـة بمـدى تطابق القـوانين واللـوائح مع النظام الاسـاسي للدولة وعـدم مخالفتها لأحكـامه ، ويبين صلاحياتها و الاجراءات التي تـتبعها. 
مادة ( 71 ) : تصـدر الأحكام وتـنفـذ باسـم جـلالـة السـلطان. ويكـون الامتـناع عن تـنفيذها أو تعطيل تـنفيذها من جانب الموظفين العمـوميين المختصين جـريمـة يعـاقـب عليها القـانـون. وللمحكوم لـه في هذه الحالـة حق رفع الـدعوى الجنـائية مباشرة الى المحكمة المختصة. 





*الباب السابع**أحـكام عامـة*مادة ( 72 ) : يخل تطبيق هـذا النظام بما ارتبطت به سلطنة عمان مع الـدول والهيئـات والمنظمات الـدوليـة من معـاهـدات واتـفاقيات. 
مادة ( 73 ) : لا يجـوز تعطيـل أي حكم من أحكام هذا النظام إلا أثـناء قيام الأحكام العرفية وفي الحدود التي يبينها القانون . 
مادة ( 74 ) : تـنشر القوانـين في الجريـدة الرسـمية خلال اسبوعين من يوم اصـدارها، ويعمل بها من تـاريخ نشرها مـالم ينص فيها على تاريخ آخر. 
مادة ( 75 ) : لا تسرى أحـكام القوانيـن إلا على مايقـع من تاريخ العمل بها ولايترتب عليها أثر فيما وقع قبـل هذا التاريخ إلا اذا نص فيهـا على خـلاف ذلك ، ولا يشمـل هـذا الاستـثنـاء القوانين الجزائية وقوانين الضرائب والرسوم المالية. 
مادة ( 76 ) : لا تكون للمعاهـدات والاتـفاقيـات قـوة القانـون إلا بعـد التصديق عليها ولا يجوز في أي حـال أن تـتضمن المعاهدة أو الاتـفاقية شروطا سرية تـناقض شروطها العلنية. 
مادة ( 77 ) : كل ما قررتـه القوانيـن واللـوائح والمراسـيم والأوامـر والقرارات المعمول بها عند نفاذ هـذا النظام يظل ساريا، شريطة ألا يتعارض مع نص من نصوصه. 
مادة ( 78 ) : تعمل الجهات المختصـة على اسـتصدار القوانيـن غير القائمـة والتي يستـلزمها هذا النظـام وذلك خلال سنتين من تاريخ العمل به. 
مادة ( 79 ) : يجـب أن تـتطابـق القوانيـن والاجـراءات التي لها قوة القانون مع أحكام النظام الأساسي للدولة. 
مادة ( 80 ) : لا يجـوز لأية جهـة في الدولـة اصدار أنظمة أو لوائح أو قـرارات أو تعليمات تخالف أحكـام القـوانين والمراسيم النافذة أو المعـاهدات والاتـفاقيات الدوليـة التي هي جزء من قانون البلاد. 
مادة ( 81 ) : لا يجرى تعديل هذا النظام إلا بنفس الطريقة التي تم بها اصداره.

----------

